# $29 s/steel fish smokers @ Rays Outdoors (VIC+?)



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm taking this as a tackle + gear section, so hopefully this heads up is roughly in the right place. Rays Outdoors, at least in VIC, has some Wild Country stainless steel smokers at $29 down from $50odd. After some of the talk in the Recipe section, I wouldn't think i'm the only one hanging out to give it a go


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That sounds like excellent value mate


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats a great price Dave and not to be missed if you are in the market to buy one


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Definately get a smoker Dave, it's one of the best ways to do pinkies, and the ONLY way to cook aussie salmon. I've never tried this with mine, but apparently you can do chicken breasts and even sausages :wink:


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah i snapped one up. Love to give the pinks a go, as well as the sambos. Also really want to give smoking eel a go. Tasted it about 15 years ago, and really want to try it again


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Me too, eel is something I've wanted to smoke for ages, but I've never been able to find tally-ho papers big enough :lol: If you haven't bought any sawdust for the smoker yet, I'd recommend Hickory.

Also Dave, I have to compliment you on your disturbing but wonderful avatar


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I couldn't bring myself to clean an eel these days, caught em when I was a kid and we ate em, but I never had to skin em.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL Jason,

David if you're test run is successful, I'd be interested to try a piece :wink: . I have often thought about buying one and smokin some salmon, but I'm yet to seriously target them this year and the smoker would be something else to sit in the garage amongst the 3 bbq's :roll:

Milt,


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Milt said:


> and the smoker would be something else to sit in the garage amongst the 3 bbq's :roll:
> 
> Milt,


Milt a mate uses his BBQ as a smoker with great success.

Gets the plate very hot...sprinkles damp hickory on the plate...puts a wire cake rack above, covered with the fillets of fish...and covers it all with a domed lid; he uses the lid off an electric frypan.

Results are good


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Some advice needed - am looking at grabbing dad a smoker for fathers day - i've seen the bbq top smokers but am wondering how the ones talked about in this forum are powered? Are they stand alone devices or bbq/stove top things? Never seen let alone used one but all the praise for them on this site means the ole man needs one (may pick myself one up at the same time... :lol: ). Any help appreciated!


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Richo, your a wealth of good knowledge in more ways than one :wink:

I have just the dome lid and bbq racks etc to give it a shot  . Any idea as to how long I should smoke a couple of fillets using this technique???

Milt,


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Milt said:


> Any idea as to how long I should smoke a couple of fillets using this technique???
> 
> Milt,


No mate only eaten cold smoked tailor with a beer from the method [and is why its worth doing, bloody delicious], imagine time would be the same as the commercial smokers and think thats only 10mins or so..taste test and appearance would be the way to go maybe.

From memory there is a smoking thread in recipes on the forum and may give times

Here it is http://tinyurl.com/znobv


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Scotty: the smokers we've been talking about are basically a metal box with a lid which sits over a small tin of flaming metho. The metho heats up the bottom plate of the smoker (where the sawdust sits), the sawdust starts to smoke, the whole box fills up with smoke AND heat, and it's this comination which cooks your fish, which sits on racks above the sawdust. These are hot smokers - hence they only take 10-15 min to smoke thin-ish fillets, or 25-30 min to smoke whole fish - I understand that cold smokers take a fair while longer. :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcceCRkAAEHfgAASUG+AChSgPAo/7/+gMAFJtbbETKZMj1JtT9TTU9QyBk0bUaBqeRNEp6aT1PSZoCYgwnoDTSaTU2mkyNNoQAAAqJRCog4UKnx0nPXOhWnh2aY/vPWTgrfKbRNmj8UXuFbjtyaImvh5CCSqR1N3DVqatLUCRT270mOUcKFEovVXb5WzUuqnX75fTMkRQTmX4mQz609ixrnucR/4Cxrg/2RkryxYPJzEOKTcrmKtgwskg5KsSJknL7AVgFIbwttQwZqP5HspiTLFHgBI1cx7xAwuFSEklwFZI+KAHEitVvGqN87BF77Ec6kXQsoqZJY6BgZMbsRWMXDCvyCzWEX5GYiYTGrPCTv73nKg1ywQrTda6QZbBeDjXAwenTLaF4tMiwIoX2IzmNUa3hUyItoUg20pASUpa9b3mMihH1kegFGtUnFkhVT+FEBicKAKCJXjcUfQu5IpwoSGOPBIyA==


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> the redfin fillets were really nice smoked tonight (tea + dried curry bush leaves) as a side-dish to the snapper I caught on the weekend.


Good one Red sounds a good combo.
The mate I knew often had the smoking at one end of his plate, while cooking snags etc at the other end


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Mushi...


----------

